# How does this food sound?



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

(Need alternative to HK/raw for boarding/day care)

It's a freeze dried raw. 

Info from their site:

A Natural Complete Balanced Meat and Organ Food with Added Vitamins and Minerals
Easy Substitute for Raw Food or a Tasty Topper Smells Great Tastes Better! - Packed Full of Bioavailable Nutrients - Air-Dried - Free Range - Grain-Free - Gluten-Free NO Artificial Colors NO Fillers NO Artificial Preservatives For all breeds of dogs and cats. The gentle air-drying process delivers a high quality, high meat content food while maintaining the nutritional integrity of the natural raw materials. Each serving contains over 90% of nutritional, air-dried free-range meat and organs, in a highly digestible form for optimum health. Storage Shelf stable. No need for refrigeration. Keep fresh, clean water available at all times. - When transitioning from grain-based dry foods to Real Meat High Meat Diets, introduce slowly over 5 days. 

Beef Dog Food
Ingredients: Beef, Beef Liver, Beef Heart, Beef Kidney, Natural Vegetable Glycerin, Ground Beef Bone, Dried Kelp, Parsley, Inulin (from Chicory), Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Garlic, Sea Salt, Tocopherols (Vitamin E Supplement), Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Manganese Proteinate, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (source of iodine), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Folic Acid
Guaranteed Analysis Crude Protein (min) 34% / Crude Fat (min) 20% / Crude Fiber (max) 1.6% / Moisture (max) 18%

Lamb Dog Food
Ingredients: Lamb, Lamb Liver, Lamb Heart, Lamb Kidney, Natural Vegetable Glycerin, Ground LambBone, Dried Kelp, Parsley, Inulin (from Chicory), Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Garlic, Sea Salt, Tocopherols (Vitamin E Supplement), Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Manganese Proteinate, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (source of iodine), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Folic Acid
Guaranteed Analysis Crude Protein (min) 34% / Crude Fat (min) 20% / Crude Fiber (max) 1.6% / Moisture (max) 18%

Real Meat Foods


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think they sound pretty decent and worth a try!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The ingredients look great.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep, looks like a winner to me! Try it out and let us know if your pups like it.


----------

